

Ask HN: What to do with 1 hour per day? - mfalcon

Hi, after reading some productivity blogs I realize how much I can improve myself spending 1 hour per day in an activity.<p>In a normal day, I usually have the following activities: programming(Python/Django), sports(tennis, running), studying.<p>I was thinking about the best activity in which I would invest my extra time, the activity must be something that I could catch up right away and learn/make something useful.<p>I want to increase my problem solving skills and I think some course like SICP could be a good idea but I don't know if I would like to consider another options.<p>Thank you for your time.
======
sidmitra
> I want to increase my problem solving skills

Try these if you haven't <http://projecteuler.net/>
<http://www.pythonchallenge.com/>

~~~
mfalcon
Thanks for your answer, I'll take a look at them.

